# معلومات مهمة جدا ً في بناء ماكنة Cnc



## علي من العراق (8 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
.
.
.

أود طرح مقترح يخص ماكنة Cnc , وهو جمع حقائق علمية حول هذه الماكنة في هذا الموضوع بمعنى أن يطرح العضو حقيقة علمية ثابتة تخص المجال الميكانيكي أو الالكتروني أو البرمجي , حيث سيخرج متتبع الموضوع بحصيلة لا بأس بها من المعلومات سواء كان المتتبع هاوِ أو محترف أو غير ذلك , وحسب اعتقادي سوف يقوم هذا الموضوع بترتيب الأفكار لدى الأعضاء الراغبين ببناء هذا النوع من المكائن وبالتالي سيحقق الفائدة المرجوة منه .
المهم أن تطرح أفكارك التي كونتها عن هذه الماكنة من خلال الحقائق العلمية بما قل ودل ولا شيء آخر غير ذلك بمعنى أن يكون هناك معلومة معينة في مجال معين بتعليق لا يزيد عن ثلاثة أسطر مثلا ً .
ويمكن في نهاية المطاف أن يكون هذا الموضوع مرجعا ً لكل شخص يبدي اهتماما ً بهذا النوع من الآلات ... هذا في حالة أن يكون موضوعنا قد رأى النور وتجاوب معه الأعضاء الكرام وخصوصا ً من له باع في مجال معين من المجالات المعروفة .

فعلى سبيل المثال ان كان لدي تصميم ميكانيكي ما لماكنة Cnc فسأرفقة من خلال الصور أو ملف Pdf وسأرفق معه ملف Txt أو Doc يشرح طريقة العمل , وسأكتفي بأن أقول أن هذا تصميم للماكنة ومعه شرح للتصميم من خلال المرفقات ...

لا أريد أن أطيل عليكم ولكن لي طلب عند السيد المشرف بتثبيت هذا الموضوع في حالة تجاوب معه الأعضاء الكرام ليستفيد منه باقي الأعضاء الراغبين ببناء ماكنة Cnc بأنفسهم 

لا تنسوا بأن المعلومات التي تقدمونها ستكون بميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله

شكرا لكم لسعة صدوركم ... وبالتوفيق للجميع .​


----------



## علي من العراق (8 أغسطس 2007)

*مخطط البناء لماكنة بثلاثة محاور*

مخطط ميكانيكي لماكنة Cnc بثلاث محاور مميز جدا وسهل التركيب


----------



## ماهر طلبة (8 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعل علمك وعملك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي من العراق (9 أغسطس 2007)

يرجى من المشرف حذف هذا الرد لكونه مكرر


----------



## علي من العراق (9 أغسطس 2007)

*لمن أراد فهم تشغيل المحرك الخطوي عن طريق الكمبيوتر*

فكرة مبسطة جدا جدا جدا لتشغيل ( Stepper Motor ) عن طريق منفذ الطابعة مع الشرح


برجاء ... عدم كتابة كلمات الشكر برد مستقل حتى لا يتشعب الموضوع , فيكفي أن تكون قد استفدت من الموضوع بالنسبة لي أما بالنسبة لك فيمكنك شكر صاحب أي مشاركة بالدعاء له بالتوفيق والمغفرة من الله , وشكرا ً .


----------



## مهندس بغداد (12 أغسطس 2007)

اخي البرنامج لم يعمل مع اني وضعت الملفات في مكانها
وانا بحاجة لهذا البرنامج...
وشكرا


----------



## bencher_qui (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك أخي علي من العراق على الpdf .....


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بلال زبيب (8 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي علي بارك الله فيك اود ان اتصل بك ان كان ممكن


----------



## naeim2020 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أرجو من حضراتكم إرسال مخطط البناء الميكانيكى لماكينة cnc على إيميلى للأهمية ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## osame (19 فبراير 2010)

شکرا یا اخ علی ملفک قیم جدا .
انا ارید ان اتحرف علیک انا من العراق


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احب ان اشكر الاخ على من العراق على مجهودة المتميز واحبان اعرف اذا كنت اريد ان اصنع ماكينة روتر cnc
كيف اقوم بعمل الرسم المخطط لها


----------



## bouran (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hotline (28 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم شكراا علي المجهود الرائع 
لي طلب ان امكن 
اريد دائره متكامله لاداره 3محركات 
وشكراا


----------



## abomageed (28 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعل علمك وعملك فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## محمد988 (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------

